# Bleedthrough from engine L to engine R?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi: I have a DSP1124P and I am using Engine Left (inputs/outputs#1) for use with my sub being fed from my sub-out on my A/V receiver,Engine Right(inputs/outputs) for use with my integrated amp, used for only two-channel.That's two different set-ups, with one sub doing double duty. My question(s) concerns the use of the top right button(IN/OUT)! Should this be OFF when I want to compare between "filtered" and "unfiltered" information which is programmed into the BFD, or should it be "flashing"? Seems to me that either position (flashing or off), I can't tell much of a difference! I am only using 4 filters for two-channel (Engine R), so maybe that's why I can't notice much, but when I switch to Engine L, which is my A/v receiver(only movies),using 8 filters here, I should be able to hear a differnce?! Also I get some "bleedthrough" between engines. with Engine L light "off" and my receiver "off",when I switch from Engine R (which I am using for music) and switch to Engine L, which should not output anything because the receiver is "off"for this engine, my sub still operates! Are you confused yet! I am trying to compare between "filtered and "unfiltered" info on both engines but not much luck! Hope you can understand this rather long post?! Thanks for any help! Huck:dontknow:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My question(s) concerns the use of the top right button(IN/OUT)! Should this be OFF when I want to compare between "filtered" and "unfiltered" information which is programmed into the BFD, or should it be "flashing"?


On is filters engaged, with LED's monitoring the output signal.
Off is filters dis-engaged, with LED's monitoring the ouput signal.
Flashing is total bypass mode, with LED's monitoring the input signal.



> Also I get some "bleedthrough" between engines


It's called crosstalk. The spec on the BFD is -76dB. So if you input 1.25vRMS into one channel, the other channel will output about 200uvRMS (=~75dB).

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

brucek said:


> On is filters engaged, with LED's monitoring the output signal.
> Off is filters dis-engaged, with LED's monitoring the ouput signal.
> Flashing is total bypass mode, with LED's monitoring the input signal.
> 
> ...


Thanks brucek! I am not sure what you mean, about the crosstalk voltages, but how do I "fix" this problem, or am I stuck with it like this? Thanks, Huck:T


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am not sure what you mean, about the crosstalk voltages, but how do I "fix" this problem


Crosstalk is the amount of signal that is picked up by the opposite channel of the one being used. Every device that has more than one channel suffers from crosstalk. The amount of crosstalk is usually worse in inexpensive devices.

The spec tells you how far below a full scale signal the offending voltage is on the opposite channel. In this case it's 76dB down. I converted that to voltage so it might be more meaningful to you.

It's the nature of the device. Nothing you can do about it.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

brucek said:


> Crosstalk is the amount of signal that is picked up by the opposite channel of the one being used. Every device that has more than one channel suffers from crosstalk. The amount of crosstalk is usually worse in inexpensive devices.
> 
> The spec tells you how far below a full scale signal the offending voltage is on the opposite channel. In this case it's 76dB down. I converted that to voltage so it might be more meaningful to you.
> 
> ...


 Hi brucek: Thanks for that! Are there any other models in the Behringer line that does the same thing as the BFD, but with better specs? Thanks, Huck


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are there any other models in the Behringer line that does the same thing as the BFD, but with better specs?


Yep, FBQ2496. Has -100dB crosstalk.......

I think the only complaint is that it has only one program, although it also has 40 filters....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks brucek! :T


----------

